# Notification toggles in jb



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone know anything about how to do this? I remember back in froyo and early gb we didnt have toggles in custom roms like we do now and people still got them somehow. I think everyone used this app call Widgetsoid back then but I downloaded it earlier and it doesnt seem to match or mesh with jellybean at all. The colors are all off and the notification widget appears below your other notifications. 
Anyone know of another way to this that works better?


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Try these two apps. You can set it up to stay on the top when other notifications come in. They're not as good as AOKP or CM9, but it'll hold you over a few weeks until the source is released and the wizards can work their magic.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.j4velin.notificationToggle&feature=related_apps#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEwOSwiZGUuajR2ZWxpbi5ub3RpZmljYXRpb25Ub2dnbGUiXQ..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.painless.pc&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sweet thanks I'll take a look

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I might have to grab one of these. I've been doing ok with the toggle widget on one of the homescreens so far.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I reccomend power controls over the other just seemed to work better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

